# Please help



## neo886 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello everyone this is my first post here, I love the forum and have been lurking for a while. I love Halloween and everything that it entails so it's nice to find other people with the same passion. Okay so on to my first question

This year my wife is having a Halloween party\ Dancing event in a big wedding reception center on a dance floor. I am in charge of decorating and atmosphere to create the mood. There are certain times when I would like to roll some low lying fog out on the floor. I have never owned a fogger however I have read many threads here about them and the huge fog chiller thread.

So I purchased a 1000 watt fog machine from the Halloween spirit store along with some fog juice and took it home. I unpacked it plugged it in let it warm up for about 15 minutes and hit the switch. It proceeds to make some noise and basically shoots out a very weak stream of smoke like substance and it kind of sputters at times. Only once or twice during the output does it ever actually resemble fog like I have seen on other machines. I tried it several times and checked for clogs but there are none. I ended up taking it back and getting a replacement, but last night when I tested the new one I get the same result.

So I need some help here as I think I may be doing something wrong.
Is it possible because I am testing it outside?
Is it because of the cheap store brand fog machine or perhaps the fog juice?
Does the tank need to be completely full just for testing?
Does it need to warm up longer or run for a while before the good fog starts coming out?

Please anybody that can help or offer any insight as to what I am doing wrong.....my wife's party is coming up very soon and I need to get this resolved if possible. Thanks very much and sorry if I didn't include enough information.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like its not getting to temp, but I'd think 15 mins would be ample time. Have you checked to make sure the filler tube in the tank is completely submerged in the fog fluid?


----------



## neo886 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes I actually ended up filling the tank to capacity because I thought maybe it wasn't getting enough. But yes the filler tube is completely submerged


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Take it back and get another one, hope you kept the receipt.


----------



## neo886 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well yes I have the receipt but as I stated I went and exchanged it for a new one last night. And the new one does the exact same thing :-(


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't buy much from Spirit . . .


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

sounds like the QA at the spirit fog machine was sleeping on the job more than usual!

Don't put up with crap that doesn't work. Keep exchanging them until you get one that fills a room in seconds!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Get your money back. Fool me once.........

Go buy one from a real store.....hmmmm like Walmart


----------



## neo886 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I take it that everyone pretty much agrees that it should be performing better than that? I did only pay 59 dollars for this thing and I am wondering if maybe I am just expecting too much? Also like I said I did perform the test outside...........would it be helpful if I posted a short video of it performing?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I got a 1000 watt fogger at Spirit this year, it puts out a very nice cloud. Sounds like you may have some bad ones.


----------



## Redsand187 (Sep 18, 2010)

neo886 said:


> So I take it that everyone pretty much agrees that it should be performing better than that? I did only pay 59 dollars for this thing and I am wondering if maybe I am just expecting too much? Also like I said I did perform the test outside...........would it be helpful if I posted a short video of it performing?


It would be helpful to see a video of the output just to make sure, but it sounds like you are right, and should be getting more fog.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Same here...mine is a smaller wattage & fills up my entire porch with fog. Bad batch o foggers...buy a new one elsewhere. Don't let them coerce u into buying another one or taking store credit. It's a defective batch.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

neo886 said:


> So I take it that everyone pretty much agrees that it should be performing better than that? I did only pay 59 dollars for this thing and I am wondering if maybe I am just expecting too much? Also like I said I did perform the test outside...........would it be helpful if I posted a short video of it performing?


We've been buying foggers for $10 at Big Lots this year. Our stuff takes a lot of abuse during the month so we don't typically invest a lot of money in things like foggers. And yes, you usually get what you pay for, but foggers are just one of those iffy things for me.


----------

